# Tuco X Jessi



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/212858779


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like that breeding might produce some good working dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I think so, the male is super clear headed with super drive and nerve, the female has deep pushing grip and over the top drive. When she was about 11 weeks old, I was working the rag with a few puppies at the same time and she was lunging for the rag when I was working another pup next to her and she fell backward awkwardly and broke her rear leg and it didn't even phase her, she was still going for the rag, we didn't know that she broke her leg until the next day. One crazy bitch. This breeding was approved from Chris Race of Royal Police Dogs (co-owned) and Alaettin Celiker of Celiks home Netherlands .
Line Bred on Django Sommers 4-4-4, I would definitely get one if I didn't have previous commitment.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No doubt, this looks to be promising. Do you know anyone who is planning on a pup from this breeding?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For me, "clear headed" is the key that unlocks everything and anything in training.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> For me, "clear headed" is the key that unlocks everything and anything in training.


Yes for sure.


----------

